
GitHub is undergoing a full-blown overhaul as execs and employees depart - ghgr
http://www.businessinsider.de/github-the-full-inside-story-2016-2?r=US&IR=T
======
brudgers
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049067)

------
meineerde
Note that this article is almost half a year old and might not be fully up-to-
date...

